# Pure roasted civet coffee



## hartono (Jul 6, 2013)

Dear all Iam a new member in coffee forum from Indonesia. My business is very related with this forum, iam a roasted coffee supplier. If you are looking for pure civet coffee please do not hesitate to contact my email, minimal order 1 kg.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Why do think anyone here would be interested in coffee that has been forced through an animal inhumanly or humanly for that matter when we have a wealth of roasters on this glorious isle to more than satisfy our needs?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does this mean that Birds coffee comes from........ or maybe it just tastes that way!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

hartono , go away!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Does this mean that Birds coffee comes from........ or maybe it just tastes that way!


Or Douwe Egberts have been through....

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hartono said:


> Dear all Iam a new member in coffee forum from Indonesia. My business is very related with this forum, iam a roasted coffee supplier. If you are looking for pure civet coffee please do not hesitate to contact my email, minimal order 1 kg.


 Dear hartno, I have come I to a considerable amount of money inherited from my father the renown king of umbongo land. To free this money from the oppressor who room my throne ,I need to secure £10000 of money . If you can loan me this into my bank account , I will buy all your cat crap coffee unTil they can crap no more....please reply quickly time is of the essence .....


----------

